
Call a function named in a string variable in C - sea6ear
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1118705/call-a-function-named-in-a-string-variable-in-c
======
Gibbon1
"While this isn't exactly a practical solution, I bet you could certainly call
a function by a string by having a program read in it's own executable and
parse the symbols table. The symbol table should contain the name of the
function as well as it's first instruction address. You could then place this
address in a function pointer variable and call it."

This is disgusting, but I like it.

Now I'm wondering if you could do something similarly gross with GDP.

